# my dog eats cichlid gold



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

does yours? and do your piranhas eat dog food?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

_*Off to the P.Discussion this goes*_


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blastinonfoos said:


> does yours? and do your piranhas eat dog food?


















His colos will get more Vibrant now...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my piranhas eat pellets that look ALOT and smell ALOT like the food i used to feed my cats... it's weird.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my color enhancing pellets smells like chocolate. But i never tried giving it to a mamal. i'll try it someday.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive heard of people feeding dog food to their p's with no problem but In my opinion it doesnt offer all the nutrition fish need. I noticed my cat trying to eat som eof my pellets when I feed my elong.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Ive heard of people feeding dog food to their p's with no problem but In my opinion it doesnt offer all the nutrition fish need. I noticed my cat trying to eat som eof my pellets when I feed my elong.


 dog food has alot of grease/ oil in it, messes up the water.


----------



## Factor_xXxxXx (Jul 1, 2003)

My cat (still a kitten and small) ate a whole friggin big bag of Chilid Gold. At first I'd catch her eating a little and I laughed. Then I put it in the cabinet and she was trying to get in to get the pellets. Then when I come home from work one day the whole bag if ripped open and not one pellet left. LOL...I was like holy crap cus it was a big bag and she's a small cat.:laugh:

Factor


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well lets hope your dog dosnt grow fins and jump in the tank :rasp:

my animals hate each other


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

My 18 in Pacus in my pond eat Meow Mix!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

As a treat, I would guess there's nothing wrong with letting all your pets sample each other's food.

Although most fish foods are made of higher quality ingredients than the slaughter-house waste and waste-grains that make up cat foods, the fish food is nutritionally incomplete for cats. For example, cats need more fat in their diet and high levels of the amino acid Taurine.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

my cat loves fish pellets. I thought i was alone with this. I guess not.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: my dog eats krill


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm sure my dog would eat cichlid gold if she could get to it. But that's not cost effective.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i feed my oscar for six months on cat food :nod: untill i gave him away


----------

